
Monitoring your production deployments: the right way - ivom2gi
https://plumbr.eu/blog/user-experience/fooled-by-monitoring
======
dozzie
This article would be much better if it wasn't an advertisement for plumbr.eu
services and had some content other than collecting five generic advices
collected around the internet, each accompanied by the easiest to find tool.

This is how the future of advertising looks like.

